# Meet Olivia



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

She is addicted to Cut The Rope on my kindle fire. Her parent gave me the fire as a christmas present. I have been her nanny since she was three months old.







Today one of her friends had a birthday party at her preschool. I took my fire with me to read when they were playing. All of them played cut the rope and the fire was a big hit with Olivia and her little friends.


----------



## MicroBeta (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok, now she is adorable.

Mike


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Such a cutie!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Great story.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I sense more Kindle Fire's being purchased in the future for some of those families.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Try _Where's My Water?_ It's even more addicting! Our young nieces love it, and so do I.


----------

